# Broken Bones and Medical Exam



## geofftheref

I am applying for DEO Artillery 
I had a bad motorbike accident 2 months ago, broke 2 vertebrae, my shoulderblade, collarbone and some ribs.  I am still off work but should make a complete recovery.  
I probably have at least 6-18 months before I get to the CF medical, as I do not live in Canada and need to go through security pre-screening.
My question is, will this count against me in the medical ?


----------



## kurokaze

Do you have any problems walking/running/stretching?

A few tests that I had to go through to test for any problems:
1) feet/knees together, stand straight, bend
over and touch your toes
2) walk forward on the balls of your feet
3) walk backward on the heels of your feet
4) crouch as low as you can, and walk forward
while crouching
5) while standing, lean as far back as you can
and look forward.

If you can do all of these smoothly, I don‘t think
there‘s going to be a problem.

Other than that all they do is a standard physical.


----------



## portcullisguy

Geoff, are you applying FROM Amsterdam?  That‘s very interesting, and must be quite a long process!

As an aside, it was brought up on my BMQ course this weekend that the UK armed forces will allow Canadians (or any commonwealth citizen) to enrol, with the same ease as a British citizen.  However, the rule is not reciprocal.  A British citizen who joins the Canadian Forces must obtain Canadian citizenship within three years.

Further, Canadians who join a UK armed service, or any foreign armed service, are in fact considered "mercenaries" under Canadian law, and are committing an illegal act, unless they hold foreign (dual) citizenship, and join under their other citizenship.  This sounds quite odd to me, and I wonder if anyone has ever been prosecuted as a mercenary for joining the British Army.  After all, we have the same commander-in-chief!

For the life of me, I cannot find any law which mentions this in the Criminal Code.  Perhaps my instructor was just feeding me hot air?  I can swear I remember reading something about this, however...


----------



## Korus

Hmm.. I‘ve heard of Canadians going to serve in the British Navy, but haven‘t heard anything of it being illegal.

As an interesting note about British comming here, on my BMQ there was a British fellow who was in the Welsh Guards before he came to Canada. He had to start from scratch with the rest of us.


----------



## geofftheref

I have dual British / Canadian nationality hence I am allowed to apply to the CF.  I‘m actually too old for the British Army - 27 is the cutoff point.  Yes the process is pretty hellishly slow, if you have not lived in Canada for the last 10 years consecutively.  Still since my accident I am in no condition to touch my toes yet or even do a single press up.  So waiting for security clearance does give me some necessary time to recover.  I just don‘t want to get as far as the medical and then get rejected for past injuries.


----------



## humint

Geoff,

You shouldn‘t have a problem if you make a full recovery. I was in the same position as you; well, not as bad, I only had a couple of broken legs and reconstructive surgery, etc, a few years back. 

My only problem was that I needed to get the attending physician to sign off on the medical, basically stating that I can do all of the things required of a CF member. 

I think your problem will be that you will need that physician to review the CF medical form and get him/her to sign. If your doctor is in Holland, this could present some problems. 

So, all that said, make sure you keep in regular contact with your doctor and keep updated medical files, etc. 

Also, the doctor who signs off does NOT need to be the surgeon, he/she could be your family doctor. So, if this is the case, make sure your get your chart from the hospital to your family doctor. 

Also, be ready for a logistics nightmare. Even co-ordinating the act of chart transfer between Ontario hospitals can be a hassle. 

All of these forms will ultimate go to the CF health services unit at your recruiting centre and then to the good medical folks at Borden and then they will review it to make sure you are medically qualified.

Get as much info as you can now from the CF recruiting office. You don‘t need anyone throwing you a late inning curve ball and messin‘ the whole thing up.


----------



## Korus

If it‘s any consolation at all, it took me 10 months to get in, and I live in Canada..

Humint (You gonna be a spook, humint?) pointed out correctly that you should get all the info as soon as possible so you don‘t get thrown a curve.


----------



## portcullisguy

It‘s too bad about the age 27 cut off for the Brit forces.

I really had hoped that the possibility would remain open to me, at some point in the future, to join the Royal Navy and continue a tradition in my family that dates back to about 1767.  I have traced six ancestors who have all served as commissioned officers in the RN, in every century since the 18th... except, of course, the present one.

It would be a shame to break the tradition.  Of course, I can always send my kids off to school in Britain and encourage them to join the RN later on in life -- when I have some!

I think I read on the RN website that one can join as an NCM until age 35, under certain conditions.  And, the Brits also allow commissioning from the ranks, so it‘s a possible back door.  But I do not feasably see myself relocating to Britain within 7 years.

One final option is to see if I can commission within the CF, and then try and weasel a secondment to the RN.  I imagine I would have to change my trade to one of the several naval officer trades.  Very complex, and not a very high chance of it happening.


----------



## DnA

I fractured my right ring finger yestderday, an the Dr said it might not be fully healed for upto a year, but I‘m going for BMQ an SQ this summer, so I dont know if I can go now or not, I cant still do pushups, an fire a weapon, an such


anyways, for the medical people, will a fractured finger be healed by June, or healed enough to go on BMQ an SQ?


----------



## portcullisguy

You must‘ve really messed it up good, because normally bone reheals in 4-6 weeks.  A year sounds more like ligaments & tendons being torn, and would include physiotherapy for getting the injury back into useable shape.

You may want a second opinion.

A fractured finger shouldn‘t take a year to heal.

That said, even when it‘s rehealed, it may be sore enough that doing SQ this summer may not be a good idea.


----------



## DnA

the healing of the finger itself will take a month or a bit more, but I was told a year, because a ligament or somthin might have been injured, I got a cast on my finger now, an I‘m takin test‘s to see if I did injure teh ligament, which I hope i didnt, I‘v felt no pain in my finger, even when I broke it, too, which is good, i hope

i really wanna take SQ this summer


----------



## DnA

i can also move my finger around, but it‘s kinda limited mainly due to the swelling, an the chip fracture

I can move the tip of my finger just fine, so I hope that‘s a sign the ligament aint injured


----------



## stivic923

The more you use that finger, the longer it will take to heal. If you did injure the ligament then extra strain on it will cause it to not heal properly and quickly. but normal exercise of that finger will keep it from healing too "tight" then resulting in the need for physio.

But i agree...get a second opinion. it wont hurt

take some vitamins and stuff too....cant hurt or make things work by taking the essentials


----------



## stivic923

if u ask nicely, portcullisguy might even kiss it better for you!!!

haha


----------



## DnA

lol

I just found out the ligamnet isnt damaged, but I‘m in physio of some reason, an that physio therapist told me to "excersise" the finger, by making a fist 10 times, every hour

at first i thought, that i should just let it heal in the splint, an not use it at all, but then the therapist tells me to "excersise" it an stuff, so I dunno


----------



## portcullisguy

Nah I tried kissing things better, I ended up doing more damage.

Maybe it‘s because I always use a Glasgow Kiss?


----------



## NMPeters

DnA...do what the doctor and physiothereapist tell you to do. After all, they are the trained professionals and I‘m guessing they see fractures on a regular basis and know what they are talking about. And if you don‘t understand what they are talking about, or are doubtful, ask THEM the questions.

And as someone who has recovered and is recovering from multiple fractures over the years, exercising will not slow down the healing process. In fact, it speeds it up. And the reason I know this is because when I was told to start exercising the limbs in question right away, I asked why. The reason for this is because bones get the nutrients they need to heal and grow from blood. And when one exercises the muscles around the fractured bone, blood is sent to that region, thus supplying the bones with the appropriate nutrients to speed up healing. Does that make sense to you now? 

(I can just picture the rolling of the eyes right now from people and the mutterings of "why thank you for that Cliff Claven")

Oh, and one more thing, pet peeve, the word "and" is actually spelled with a "d" on the end of it.


----------



## qualified

WHAT ABOUT IVE BROKEN A FEW BONES IN AN ACCIDENT ABOUT 4 YEARS AGO THEY HAVE HEALED AND I FEEL GREAT  
HOWEVER WILL THIS POSE A PROBLEM DURING MY MEDICAL???


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

nope. I‘ve had several broken bones and a severe concussion just last summer, and it was no prob. You‘ll just be asked what happened, and how you feel now. if you feel great, then there‘s nothing to worry about.

why the caps?  :akimbo:


----------



## winchable

Qualified; I think you‘ll find no one has any problem answering questions and most are more then willing to oblige; but as far as general forum ettiquete goes, this is your second post on the forum and your second post WRITTEN ENTIRELY IN CAPITAL LETTERS. 

It‘s the equivalent of yelling, if your "Caps Lock" key is stuck down it is understandable, otherwise please keep it down. =)


----------



## qualified

sorry about the caps thing  no disrespect  didnt realise it was down


----------



## kastanis

Hi,

I have a medical exam coming up in the near future and I have a few more questions for the experienced members here.  When I was 16, I broke my leg cleanly, both the fibula and tibia, just above my right ankle.  That was over 6 years ago, and it does not cause me any problems now.  I can snowbaord, run, work out at the gym, play soccer, skateboard, etc. just fine and I don't notice it.  Also, when I was 19 I broke my jaw and had surgery to have some plates put in.  Obviously the medical examiner is going to ask me about things like this and I am going to tell him or her.  What are they going to say about it?  I guess maybe what I am asking is what should I do before the medical (i.e. see my doctor and get his written opinion on it?, he tells me I am perfectly fit to join the military) to make everything go smoothly and avoid unnecessary delays?  I am applying for pilot and engineering positions, so it is not even like I am looking for the most physically strenuous MOC.

Also, about 3 years ago, when I had just turned 20, a doctor (not my doctor) prescribed me some antidepressants because I was having a rough time (school, stress, girl, etc.).  I'm not sure that they are what I needed, and I stopped taking them about 3 months later.  I have not seen any doctor since then about anything psychological, and I have not taken any medication like that since then.  What kind of problems might I be loooking at here?

Thanks again for any advice or information.

Eric


----------



## Tpr.Orange

Best idea is to get all information you possibly can on everything that has happened breaks, anti depressants etc..  and bring them to the medics attention as soon as they ask you. A letter from you doctor cant hurt but keep it on you and unless they ask for one hold on to it, why bring undo attention to something if it doesn't need the attention.


----------



## dr.no

I have had abdominal surgury before, and when I had my medical exam, they asked me about it and asked me to get my doctor to fill out a few forms and take them back before the examiner sent off his report. Nothing big, just a form asking about the problem and a form asking the doctor whether or not they believe I could do everything covered in training.


----------



## bossdog

Ther  are basic terms of service (normal soldier stuff) that you need to meet. For example:
Dig a trench
Carry a loaded strecher
Carry a certain amount of weight for a certain amount of distance
etc, etc, etc

Regardless of what your previous injuries are, as long as you can meet these terms you should be okay.

I've said this in other forums, depending on your trade, if you have a heart beat and the capacity to learn, you're in.


----------



## Inch

None of that stuff should cause a problem, just keep in mind that pilot training is very long and quite stressful at times so dealing with stress by yourself is important especially since you can't take most meds and fly.  When I say most meds I mean just about everything, multi vitamins, supplements and tylenol are about the only things you can take.  You can't even fly on stuff like Advil or Sudafed.

I wouldn't worry too much about the normal soldier stuff mentioned in the previous post (no offense Kingston Jimmy) but in my 5 years as a reg force pilot, I have yet to dig a trench or anything like that. Even the 13km forced march is in fighting order (webbing, weapon, helmet), no rucksacks. Also, for pilot, having a heartbeat isn't enough, it's got to be a regular heart beat, nothing irregular including heart murmurs. 

Hope this helps

Cheers


----------



## jarko

I was hit by a car March 19 2004 when i was cycling and still go to physiotherapy. I didnt have any broken bones now and never before in my life, should i tell them about the accident? I dont want to get any hassles and delays because of this accident. 

P.S

Just posted here, whats the point of starting another topic. Thanks


----------



## Tpr.Orange

If they ask Yes, If no no....


tell them about the physio if you still go cause that would be considered a medical issue since your still attending the physio


----------



## FredDaHead

I'm finally in the process of joining up, but I'm wondering about the medical. I had two car accidents in the fall (one in september, and one in early december) which resulted in very minor damage to the car and no injury to me (although a psychologist I know says I could've suffered from a minor concussion the first time around) and the doctor I saw after my first accident said I had no real damage (I had a sore neck and back for a week or two but that was it), and I didn't see a doctor after the second one because I didn't feel anything was wrong. The only lasting problem is that I'm still a bit afraid of driving and tend to be a lot more stressed than I used to while at the wheel, that's really the only thing I've noticed.

My question is: although I'm pretty sure I have to mention it (and I will), will it affect the medical assessment at all? If there was no damage to me I don't think it should affect how fit I am for service (other than showing I'm unlucky when I drive--both accidents weren't due to me driving like crap or being reckless, surprisingly).


----------



## Tpr.Orange

I got into a major car accident before my application went in. Broke some bones got knocked out etc.. Im still here. Just be honest with them, and if the medical officer that looks at your file needs to get more details in regards to possible injuries recieved during the accidents, get your doctor to write a note regarding the results of your checkup after the accident. That should cover all of your bases.


----------



## FredDaHead

Problem is, I went to a free clinic after my accident as I don't have a family doctor, and I honestly can't remember the name of the doctor I saw. Would that be a problem? I figure the clinic can probably just look up my file and tell me, but it'd probably take a while.

Thanks for the answer though, I was a bit worried.


----------



## mo-litia

It won't take long to find out your doctor's name; we are using the same thing the doc uses for record keeping - a computer!  :dontpanic:


----------



## FredDaHead

mo-litia said:
			
		

> It won't take long to find out your doctor's name; we are using the same thing the doc uses for record keeping - a computer!   :dontpanic:



Well, most clinics I've seen in the past few years still have paper files.  But what I meant is, since it's been months since I saw the doc, my file could be in some archives or something, which would just delay it a bit. Or it could be sitting on the top of the pile (or the top of the disk) and it'll take 5 seconds to get it.

Anyways, yah, you're probably right.


----------



## squeeze

I have several questions, some will be determining factors others will just be benefits (if its true) on my part.

I'm 17 years old and I've been wanting to join the reserves for well over a year now. I broke my arm, distal fracture of the radius, and chipped my wrist May 27th of this year, I ended up having to get surgery and had a metal plate placed across the fracture to keep the bone in place. I had a cast on for 5 weeks, the doc checked everything out and he said it all seemed to be ok. 5 months later, October 26th my arm re-broke  and the plate shifted. The fracture specialist to a look at everything and said for some odd reason, which he could not determine, my arm was not healing, but my wrist had healed (yes, very odd). I ended up having 2 options, getting a bone graft which would be very painful and mean time off school or if my mother mother's insurance would cover it I would get a Bone Stimulation machine. My mother's insurance covered the machine and I've been using it for the past month, there is still a small possibility my arm won't heal and I will have no choice but to have a bone graft. I will be going back to the doctor's for some more check ups to make sure my arm is healing and to see if I will needing the bone graft, but as of yet we are all uncertain.

Now that you guys have some background info on me, I have a few questions.

1. If I were to apply now, would there be a possibility of me taking my CFAT and doing my interview but holding off my physical until a later date?
2. Would my fractured arm (and the metal plate) be a determining factor by my recruiting officer and should this be mentioned under medical conditions?

Other questions

3. For basic training, do you go off for a whole month or is it done during you weekends away?
4. I am still looking very forward to going to university next year and will hopefully be studying film production at York or Ryerson university, will joining the reserves interfere with my university eductation?
5. My mother has spoken with a reservist that she works with, he was telling her something about being able to studying and/or help with filming/photography in the army. Where can I find more information about this?

For arguments sake:

6. A friend of mine was telling me that you receive your PAL (Position and Acquisition Licence) after training, is this true? and if so how is it possible for 16 and 17 year olds to receive this if by law you have to be 18 or older.

I'm sorry for the long post and all the questions. I just thought I should know what I'm doing before I join the army, and make sure it will not only accept me but its the right thing for me. I apologize if these questions have been asked thousands of times, but I have been all over the Reserve site (http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/army_reserve.asp) I've also read all the pamphlets my school has had on the reserves and I've done several searches on the site. The only problem is the search engine seems to take every single word a search it differently instead of searching for all the words in each post. So if I put "film and video" it returns all posts that have the words "film", "and" and "video". Its quite a process to go through all those pages. 

Again sorry for the lengthy post, but thanks for any bits of help provided! It's highly appreciated.


----------



## boots

First you may want to leave the word 'and' out of the search if it is programmed to find all keywords, so just use 'film video'. One thing that I like to do, on any search engine, is to think of words that aren't necessarily the topic, but will be almost certain to show up on a website that discusses the topic. This helps avoid the irrelevant pages that simply mention it in passing. For example, if I was trying to find a website about say, making sourdough bread, I might do a search for 'starter culture' 'bread' instead of 'sourdough bread' and that would weed out a lot of sites that just talked about how nice it is, or were trying to sell you some, etc. Whenever you are trying to find out what song you are listening to, pick out some unusual or unique part of the lyrics. If you know a song is named 'Angel' for example, but not who sings it... search for something like 'lyrics' 'closer than my peeps' and up comes Shaggy - Angel (I love that song  ) The key is to be smarter than the search engine. They are getting pretty good by themselves anyway though.


----------



## Spazz

Squeeze, I know this sounds like a horrible answer but it is the best one. Go in and talk to a recruiter, even set and appointment if you think you will be a while. The first thing I did when I wanted to join up was set up a time with my local recruiter and shot tons of questions at him. Really helped me. Best of luck!


----------



## Michael OLeary

squeeze said:
			
		

> 1. If I were to apply now, would there be a possibility of me taking my CFAT and doing my interview but holding off my physical until a later date?



As stated above, book an appointment to discuss the possibilities. The best source for up to date information is a Recruiting Centre.



			
				squeeze said:
			
		

> 2. Would my fractured arm (and the metal plate) be a determining factor by my recruiting officer and should this be mentioned under medical conditions?



That will require medical review by the Recruiting Group medical officer.



			
				squeeze said:
			
		

> 3. For basic training, do you go off for a whole month or is it done during you weekends away?



Weekends, or possibly fulltime in the summer depending on what courses are being run, try looking through the Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html



			
				squeeze said:
			
		

> 4. I am still looking very forward to going to university next year and will hopefully be studying film production at York or Ryerson university, will joining the reserves interfere with my university eductation?



It will be up to you to find a balance that works for you.



			
				squeeze said:
			
		

> 5. My mother has spoken with a reservist that she works with, he was telling her something about being able to studying and/or help with filming/photography in the army. Where can I find more information about this?



There is a Regular Force trade for Photographers. he may have been talking about being an unofficial unit photographer, or attached to a local Public Affairs cell. Not likely for a new recruit, not a common employment opportunity, not a trade choice.



			
				squeeze said:
			
		

> 6. A friend of mine was telling me that you receive your PAL (Position and Acquisition Licence) after training, is this true? and if so how is it possible for 16 and 17 year olds to receive this if by law you have to be 18 or older.



No, you will not receive any firearms certificates based on Army training, your friend does not know what he is atalking about.


----------



## squeeze

thank you cuteboots, thats what I tend to do with google...but didn't really think to do of it here, i was assuming the search engine would search for all words at once.
thank you spazz, it looks like I will be looking for a recruiting centre nearest me, and will have a nice long chat with him 
and finally, thank you Michael O'Leary for everything you had said, and like I said I will be off to a recruiting centre nearest me. Also thanks for clearing up that my buddy was a moron, score another point for me!  

Again, thanks alot!


----------



## midgetcop

I fractured my back back when I was 17....I joined at 19 with no problems. Come to think of it, I don't even remember if I disclosed that.......

:shrug:


----------



## kincanucks

midgetcop said:
			
		

> I fractured my back back when I was 17....I joined at 19 with no problems. Come to think of it, _I don't even remember if I disclosed that_.......
> 
> :shrug:



You have now. ;D


----------



## rnkelly

I'm just wondering if different broken bones affect your eligibilty more than others because when I applied I wasn't informed of any problems with my medical history.  I had broken arm(3 times), collarbone and heel.  Is it because certain things can affect your mobility, ie; ankle.  Or does entry plan and the position you are applying for have an effect on things.


----------



## midgetcop

kincanucks said:
			
		

> You have now. ;D






 ;D


----------

